# Wie Ukelein/Laube verwerten wie Stinte?



## Seneca (12. Juni 2012)

Ich fange in letzter Zeit häufig Lauben/Ukelein. Und hab schon des öfteren gelesen, dass man sie auch gut verwerten kann (hab was vom Frittieren gelesen).

Kann man die einfach komplett frittieren bzw. in Öl braten wie es bspw. mit Stinten üblich ist? Die Stinte kann man ja dann komplett vertilgen. 
Werden durch das frittieren die Gräten weich? Wie mariniert ihr sie?


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Ukelein/Laube verwerten wie Stinte?*

Lauben kann man, nach dem man sie geschuppt und ausgenommen hat, komplett fritieren. Man wälzt sie in Mehl oder Bierteig. In Würzburg ist das sogar eine regionale Delikatesse, heißen dort "Meefischli". Einfach mal Meefischli googlen, wirst dann Rezepte finden. Schmecken wirklich gut!!


----------



## vermesser (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Ukelein/Laube verwerten wie Stinte?*

Schuppen, ausnehmen, seitlich einschneiden, salzen, pfeffern, in Mehl wälzen und in viel heißem Fett ausbraten...eine Delikatesse hoch drei!!


----------



## Seneca (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Ukelein/Laube verwerten wie Stinte?*

Das hört sich ja echt gut an!#h

Aber was passiert denn mit den Gräten beim ausbraten? Werden die irgendwie zerstört oder nerven die nicht?


----------



## vermesser (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Ukelein/Laube verwerten wie Stinte?*

Die kleinen Gräten merkst Du nach dem Ausbraten nicht. Um sie wirklich klein zu kriegen, einfach seitlich alle drei, vier Millimeter einschneiden und mit Zitronensaft säuern und kurz warten vor dem mehlen, salzen und pfeffern...dann merkst Du gar nix mehr.
Guten Appetit!


----------



## Seneca (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie Ukelein/Laube verwerten wie Stinte?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die kleinen Gräten merkst Du nach dem Ausbraten nicht. Um sie wirklich klein zu kriegen, einfach seitlich alle drei, vier Millimeter einschneiden und mit Zitronensaft säuern und kurz warten vor dem mehlen, salzen und pfeffern...dann merkst Du gar nix mehr.
> Guten Appetit!



Geile Sache! Danke ich werds probieren


----------

